# Ronnie Coleman 60 sec comercial



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 17, 2009)

lol... i bet ronnie uses those on a regular basis


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 17, 2009)

Glad to see all those acting lessons are paying off!


----------



## Dazino (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounded like he said "Bitch hard, bitch heavy, or don't bitch at all."


----------



## vader (Apr 17, 2009)

actually a pretty good idea


----------



## Kevsworld (Apr 18, 2009)

Nothin but a peanut.


----------



## T_man (Apr 18, 2009)

ronnie would need 4 of those seeing as they can only support 500lbs 

Btw how bad do you think ronnie coleman could outpower you??


----------



## vader (Apr 18, 2009)

T_man said:


> Btw how bad do you think ronnie coleman could outpower you??



 the thought of it is pathetic


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 21, 2009)

vader said:


> actually a pretty good idea



The hysteria of the commercial aside, that actually looks like an interesting product!  I have trained by myself pretty much forever and don't use any benches anymore because I hate asking for a spot.  A product like this might actually persuade me to use the bench again.


----------

